# Best "bang for the buck" in reducing basement sound



## floxy (Dec 17, 2007)

I have just started a project to finish my basement. I will be doing most of the work myself to save cost. I will be using traditional 2x4 framing and planning to install insulation in the walls. I'm looking for suggestions on how to reduce sound between the first floor and basement. Should I just use traditional batt insulation? Are there products that do a better job of sound proofing at a reasonable cost? I really don't need anything too fancy just looking for a way to provide a reasonable reduction in sound between the floors.

thanks.


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

I first want to add that I copied the following from an article that I read recently: "Ordinary fiberglass insulation placed between the joists will muffle sound to an extent, but the best approach is to couple this with drywall fastened to the bottom edges of the ceiling joists using something called resilient channel. These are sheet metal strips that allow the drywall to be anchored without it touching the underlying wooden ceiling framework. It’s also very important the tape all drywall joints carefully, since the tiniest cracks let a lot of sound through."

Personally, if it were me, I would install 1" to 1.5" styrofoam insulation against the floor and then, add bats beneath it. I believe an inch of styrofoam is equivilant to 4" to 6" of fiberglass insulation and it is easy to cut. One thing in its favor, styrofoam does not get down the neck of your clothing and itch.:no: I used the styrofoam on basement walls with great success.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Floxy what kind of sound are you trying to quiet? Are you trying to block upstairs footsteps from being heard downstairs; a downstairs drummer from being heard upstairs; music/TV from going eather direction?


----------



## floxy (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm trying to block footsteps from upstairs (100 lb lab and 2 yr old), and allow me to turn the home theater up to a reasonable level without getting yelled at from upstairs.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

If you want to use bulk/batt insulation, fiberglass is the least effective, just as it is from an insulation standpoint.

Look at rock wool batts if they are available. They have more mass and are more effective than fiberglass.

Additional mass and/or separation by plies OR best by resiliant channels are superior.

It just depends on what you want to spend on materials since your labor time is "free" if it is a DIY prject that you can handle.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Here's a link that discusses how to install resilient channel in a sound-deadening arrangment: http://www.soundproofing.org/infopages/basement.html

Here are some additional links that discuss sound deadening, as well as other materials that can be used:

http://www.soundproofing101.com/

http://www.extremesoundproofing.com/Resources/Basics/basics.html

http://www.soundproofing.org/index.html

http://www.soundprooffoam.com/

http://www.acousticsfirst.com/vinyl.htm


----------

